# V's are SO Handsome



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

2 V's... such good looks but so much trouble!

(Tanner & his girlfriend Paisley)

I have never met anyone who doesn't think he is the most handsome dog they have ever met. We are all very lucky on this forum to get to love such awesome dogs every single day ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! I agree. We took Ruby to a Pet Expo where there were so many dogs and everyone came up to us to see Ruby and say how beautiful she is. I did not see that happen much with other dogs.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

So true! I've been taking Riley to a park near our house to romp off-leash and we've met a *gorgeous* (intact, too!) cream-colored doberman and his owner a few times. He told me he paid $10,000 for the dog (it's from a world-renowned kennel in Germany), yet every time he's seen Riley he's practically drooled over her... haha! I think his next dog should be a V with how much he adores her. Yesterday evening the two were playing and they both stopped abruptly and turned to stare at us. I heard the guy suck in his breath really quickly and say "Wow! Look at that perfect posture! She has a great build. "... he was talking about my dog and not his! 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I normally get, "She's beautiful, what is she?"


----------

